# How do you say "EN5IDER?"



## neobolts (Feb 6, 2015)

I say _Ee-En-World _(since they were initials), so I've been saying _Ee-En-Sider_.

But I could also say _Insider_, like the the actual word. I do say Ennies as _Innies_, after all.

Or, I could try to actually say the the "five" in the word, like _Ee-En-Five-Eye-Durr_.

I know it really doesn't matter, but I wanted to see people's opinions.


----------



## Morrus (Feb 6, 2015)

I think you just write it!  I haven't thought that far ahead!


----------



## RangerWickett (Feb 6, 2015)

Ee'en'wurld, Ehnies, Insider.


----------



## Nergal Pendragon (Feb 6, 2015)

I say EN5ider like this: "Awesome."


----------



## Carl H (Feb 11, 2015)

I say it in-five-der


----------

